
Get Satisfaction Introduces Premium Services - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/get_satisfaction_premium_services.php
======
hbien
The higher the price, the harder it is to find it. No wonder I couldn't find
the price on their website.

~~~
Timothee
It seems to be displayed only if you're logged in. For the curious: "The Basic
services will cost between $120 and $149 a month (the introductory price for
this week is $99 for three months), while the Pro package starts at $349."

